

Looking for CTO partner for startup - dotmatrix

I am looking for technical co-founder in the Bay Area to partner up with for my startup called digizal.com, an e-commerce platform for a disruptive industry.<p>If you consider yourself a guru in PHP, Javascript, Ajax, HTML, CSS, MYSQL and other languages and just love to hack stuff please send me some info about you and your projects to digizal08@gmail.com. As a co-founder you will be responsible for heavy coding, infrastructure, and all aspects technical.<p>I have recently applied for Ycombinator summer term and with a kick but technical partner this startup can't be reckoned with.  I have vast experience with e-commerce and have generated a lot of moola for a successful e-commerce company.<p>About me, this is my second startup the first was acquired when I finished college by a Bay Area technology company. I can give you all the details later, I am welcome to face to face meetings.
======
staunch
One of the great things about your own project is using technologies that you
_want_ to work with. Telling the "CTO" he's going to be using PHP/MySQL is
going to diminish the attractiveness for some.

~~~
toisanji
haha, yes, I would think the CTO would be able to decide on the technologies?

~~~
rs
My suspicion is that there's some prototype of the product and they need a
code ninja to take it to the next level.

~~~
dotmatrix
Thats exactly what I need.

------
dotmatrix
Yeah, using a set language could be unattractive, but I am building a release
product right now and its already underway. There is always room for input on
what technologies we choose its just that PHP/MySQL was the most affordable
and available at the time I started the project.

------
dotmatrix
Hey Ajay,

We did meet at a HN meetup, I believe you said you were developing an iphone
app last time we met.

------
comatose_kid
Hi dotmatrix, did we meet at a recent HN meetup?

